# FP Help



## pentex (Nov 9, 2009)

I sold a customr a Sedona fountain pen and he wanted to know where to buy extra nibs. He has no computer, so is there anyone that has a printed catalog I could send him to order from. I guess I could buy a few nibs and offer to sell him, but would rather have him buy these from someone else. Thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 9, 2009)

Harold why not go to Lou's web-site bring up his page with his Flex steel nib's, print it off and send it along with Lou's address. Better yet make a few dollars and buy a few from Lou and sell them yourself.


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

Harold,
always say "you" are where he can buy additional nibs.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 9, 2009)

I think CSUSA usually has some in their catalogs.  Is he looking for "cheap" or better quality nibs?


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 10, 2009)

You should probably find out why he wants them. Is the original scratchy? Too fine or too broad? Did he drop it?

It would be good for you to have an extra nib or two just in case someone else has an emergency. An of course, if you are selling fountain pens, you should have one yourself just so that you get to know how they work and how to fix them when they don't. You just may discover the magic, and never go back to ballpoints. 

Dan


----------



## pentex (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks all. Lou is going to send a price list. The customer wanted to know where to buy nibs if he dropped his fountain pen.


----------

